# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Ημιαιμα rottweiler-doberman

## Paul

Kαλησπερα παιδια,
Ενας φιλος του πατερα μου εχει ενα θηλυκο doberman και ενα αρσενικο rottweiler τα οποια ζευγαρωσανε και η θηλυκια γεννησε 7 κουταβακια! Ομως, ο ιδιοκτητης ειπε στον πατερα μου οτι θα τα πεταξει στον καδο...Ο πατερας μου προκειμενου να μην καταληξουν στον σκουπιδοτενεκε ειπε οτι θα τα παρει αυτος και μας τα εδωσε...Αλλα εμεις εχουμε ηδη 4 σκυλια και δεν μπορουμε να κρατησουμε παρα μονο 1 κι αυτο με το ζορι...Σημερα ειναι 20 ημερων (2 θηλυκα και 5 αρσενικα) και τα δυο ειναι ιδια με rottweiler (1 θηλικο και ενα αρσενικο) και τα αλλα ιδια με doberman. Eιναι πολυ γλυκα, χαριτωμενα και πανεξυπνα!! Επισης, οποιος ενδιαφερεται θα δωθουν 2 μηνων γιατι τα ταιζουμε με μπιμπερο ακομα και θα δοθούν με βιβλιαριο υγειας.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.


Και μια φωτο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Paul

Κανεις????

----------


## ananda

δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να υιοθετήσω κάποιο, αλλά μπράβο Παύλο ( και στον πατέρα σου ) για την όλη κίνηση!

----------


## tzikis

Φιλε μου καλημερα ψαχνω συνεχεια για να βρω καποια αγγελια που να χαριζεται καποιo rot καθαροαιμο η οχι ειδα την αγγελια σου και γραφτηκα στο forum ενδιαφερομαι για ενα κουταβακι  rot οπως γραφεις το αρσενικο ειμαι ενημερωμενος για την ρατσα μου ειχαν φερει και εμενα απο την ουγγαρια ενα 40ημερων και το ταιζα και εγω με μπιμπερο αλλα δυστυχως μετα απο 8μηνες και με βασικη εκπευδευση το εχασα απο φολα και γιαυτο ψαχνω να βρω απελπισμενα ενα rot για να του δωσω παλι την περισσια αγαπη μου θα ηθελα να επικοινωνησω μαζι σου αλλα αν ειδα καλα εισαι θεσσαλονικη εγω αθηνα νομιζω οτι καποια λυση θα βρουμε περιμενω απαντηση σου.φιλικα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ.

----------


## Paul

Φιλε Δημητρη,
Εαν ενδιαφερεσαι πραγματικα στειλε προσωπικο μηνυμα για να μιλησουμε..

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν εχει διευκρινιστει αν τα σκυλακια χαριζονται μπορει να γίνει σε παρακαλω Παυλο????

----------


## tzikis

> Φιλε Δημητρη,
> Εαν ενδιαφερεσαι πραγματικα στειλε προσωπικο μηνυμα για να μιλησουμε..



Φιλε παυλο γεια σου και παλι ναι ενδιαφερομαι για το αρσενικο που λες οτι μοιαζει πιο πολυ στο rot υπαρχει καποια φωτο για να το δω.οπως διαβασα και ποιο πανω τα χαριζεις τα κουτακια ετσι για να μην γινει καμια παρεξηγηση το mail μου ειναι :dimitris.kehagias@hotmail.com αν θελεις να μου απαντησης εκει.ευχαριστω δημητρης.

----------


## Paul

Εννοειται οτι χαριζονται αφου εχει στον τιτλο ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ. Οκ Δημητρη θα σου στειλω στο e-mail σου. Εαν ενδιαφερεται καποιος φιλοζωος να τα υιοθετησει ας μου στειλει μηνυμα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ,
Παυλος

----------


## anna7

Καλησπέρα.Ψάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό να χαρίζουν dopperman!Χαρηκά πολύ όταν διάβασα την αγγελία σου.Ενδιαφέρομαι πραγματικά.Που μένεις?Πως μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε.?? ΆΝΝΑ.

----------


## Paul

Αννα, μενω Θεσσαλονικη!!! Μπορεις να μου στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα η επικοινωνησε στο e-mail μου pasyk123@gmail.com. Θα σου στειλω και τι χειαζεται ενα dob για να ειναι ευτυχισμενο. Αυτα που μοιαζουν με doberman ειναι ολα αρσενικα εκτος απο ενα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ,
Παυλος

----------


## anna7

Παύλο σου έστειλα μήνυμα σου email.!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## melowolem

Παυλο καλησπερα...
με λενε Γιαννη και ειμαι απο τον πειραια...
ενδιαφερομαι πολυ για δυο κουταβακια,ενα αρσενικο και ενα θυληκο.
θελω αυτα που μοιαζουν με ροτβαιλερ,αλλα εαν εχεις δωσει το αρσενικο που  μοιαζει ροτβαιλερ,θα με ενδιεφερε ενα αρσενικο ντοπερμαν....
σου εχω στειλει και ημειλ,αλλα σου γραφω και εδω μηπως και δεν μπαινεις στο μειλ.
επειδη δεν μπορω να σου στειλω πμ στειλε μου εσυ με τον αριθμο σου και θα σε παρω εγω...

περιμενω απαντηση συντομα....
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Paul

Κανεις αλλος???Εχουν μεινει αλλα 4, 2 αρσενικα (μοιαζουν με dob) και 2 θηλυκα (1 ειναι ιδιο με rott και το αλλο με dob). Εχουν απογαλακτηστει και σε 10 μερες θα κανουν αποπαρασιτωση και το πρωτο τους εμβολιο. Επισης, για να μην γινει καμια παρεξηγηση δεν εχουν κομμενη ουρα (ολοι αυτο ρωτανε)...

----------


## zweet

βαλε καμια φωτογραφια!
εγω ειμαι υπο σκεψην γιατι σημερα μας εφυγε το ενα ροτβαιλερ απο τη ζωη λογο ηλικιας , ομως εχουμε ακομα 4 σκυλακια και δεν εχουμε αποφασισει ακομα αν θα παρουμε και αλλο. ομως αν παρουμε σιγουρα θα θελαμε καποιο κουταβι ωστε να μαθει και με τις γατες να τα πηγαινει καλα.. τι ηλικια εχουν ακριβως τωρα?

----------


## Paul

τωρα ειναι 1 μηνων και σε 9 μερες θα κανουν το πρωτο τους εμβολιο. φωτογραφιες θα βαλω αργοτερα διοτι τωρα κοιμουνται και δεν θελω να τα ξυπνησω....

----------


## Paul

και μερικες φωτο
το θηλυκο (μην το βλεπετε ετσι ειναι ολοιδιο με rottweiler και το αδικει η φωτο)





και το αρσενικο (αυτο μοιαζει αρκετα με doberman)


Τα αδικουν οι φωτο...απο κοντα ειναι κουκλια!!!!!

----------


## Paul

Κανεις??? Ελατε βρε παιδια θα γινουν και πολυ καλοι φυλακες διοτι τα δικα μας τα εκπαιδευουν. Ειναι πολυ φιλικα και παιχνιδιαρικα, τους αρεσει πολυ το παιχνιδι και ειναι ιδιαιτερα φαγανα και χαριτωμενα!!!!!!!Ειδικα το θηλυκο φαινεται οτι θα γινει πολυ καλου χαρακτηρα αλλα και το αρσενικο δεν παει πισω!!!!!!!Επισης, ειναι μαθημενα να ζουν μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα και εξω στον κηπο δεν θα εχουν προβλημα!!!!!!!

----------


## excess

Παυλο καλησπερα! ενδιαφερομαι για το ροτβαιλερ αν υπαρχει ακομα! μενω στην ταρατσα του πατρικου μου σε ενα περιπου 30 τετραγωνικα δωματιο στιλ γκαρσονιερας και εχω περιπου 80 τετραγωνικα ταρατσοκηπο με πουλια και εναν γατουλη, δυστιχως εχασα τον σκυλακο μου (Ακιτα ινου) απο ερυθηματωδη λυκο προσφατα και ψαχνω ενα αλλο προς αναπληρωση κενου..

----------


## excess

Ξεχασα να αναφερω πως δεν μπορω να στειλω email η μνμ.. οποτε το δεις η απαντησε μου εδω η κανε με add στο skype (R.mourelatos) και στο μνμ του add βαλε Παυλος και θα καταλαβω. Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων!

----------


## xristos va

KALHMERA PAUL ENDIAFEROME PARA POLU GIA ENA KOUTAVAKI POU MIAZEI SE ROTTWEILER  KAI DEN EXW PROVLIMA OTI KAI AN EINE EITE ARSENIKO EITE THYLIKO!!EXW MEGALO SPITI KAI POLU MEGALO KYPO EINAI MONOKATIKIA KAI EXW KAI ALLA KATOIKIDIA!!EXW MEGALOI OIKOGENEIA OPOTE DN THA EXEI PROVLIMA FRONTIDAS GT AGAPAME POLU TA ZWA!!THELW NA SOU STEILW PROSOPIKO MNM ALLA DN VRISKW TO E MAIL SOU OPOTE AN DN SOU KANEI KOPO STEILE SE EMENA GIA NA ERTHOUMe SE EPAFEI AMESWS TO E MAIL  :: rhstha17@hotmail.com  THA PERIMENW MNM SOU PSAXNW KAIRO SKULI KAI THELW PWS KAI PWS ENA GT DN VRISKW TIPOTA AXIOLOGO KAIA APO OTI EIDA EDW TA SKULAKIA EINAI POLU KALA!!THA PERIMENA MNM SOU KAI AN THELEIS FILE MOU DWSE MOU ENA THL NA ERTHOUME SE EPAFEI.

----------


## Paul

Χριστο απαγορευεται να γραφεις με greeklish, το λενε οι κανονισμοι του foroum που εσυ αποδεχτηκες!!!!Οσον αφορα το ροτβαιλερ πολλοι το θελετε αλλα δυστυχως θα το δωσω σε λιγες μερες...Aπεμεινε το doberman το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλου χαρακτηρα και το πιο ησυχο και συνεργασιμο!!!Το e-mail μου ειναι pasyk123@gmail.com (το εχω γραψει και πιο πριν).

----------


## Paul

Ευχαριστω πολυ σε οσους υιοθετησαν τα κουαβακια και συγνωμη αν τους επριξα λιγο!!!Ευχομαι να τα φροντιζουν και να τα αγαπουν γιατι ειναι πολυ αξιολογα σκυλακια!!!Καλη τυχη μπομπιρες!!!Παρακαλω η αγγελια να κλεισει....

----------

